# P0440 code HELP PLEASE! :)



## CanadianCruzer (Sep 9, 2013)

Story to elaborate the evap solenoid on / in the purge valve. 

Thoughts?


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Here is a link to a thread that I started after I had a P0442 error code. Maybe something there will help you. I typed in the information from the dealer's repair information.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/94633-p0442-check-engine-light-2014-1-4t.html


----------

